# uvcvideo - are there some settings?

## Hexorg

Hello everyone. I have a gentoo build on my HP HDX 16 laptop. I couldn't find my camera listed in either lsusb, nor lspci, but I got lucky, and "USB video class (UVC)" driver got my webcam working. Everything is great - i can video chat in skype, and goof around with effects in cheese, however sometimes I'd like to change some settings like an exposure(if possible)/brightness/contrast/saturation etc. Are such settings available with uvcvideo/v4l2?

----------

## dmpogo

 *Hexorg wrote:*   

> Hello everyone. I have a gentoo build on my HP HDX 16 laptop. I couldn't find my camera listed in either lsusb, nor lspci, but I got lucky, and "USB video class (UVC)" driver got my webcam working. Everything is great - i can video chat in skype, and goof around with effects in cheese, however sometimes I'd like to change some settings like an exposure(if possible)/brightness/contrast/saturation etc. Are such settings available with uvcvideo/v4l2?

 

Look at guvcview, luvcview (masked), linux-uvc (masked).     Not sure they will give you way to persistently change parameters,  but may demonstrate what is possible.

Skype, however, tries to do automatic adjustments.

----------

